# Schwinn “Shop Coat”



## 60sstuff (Jul 30, 2022)

Rare coat for sure. It’s been hanging in my office for years behind a ‘65 Violet J-38.


----------



## Tom Carroll (Jul 30, 2022)

Very nice I had one of these from Beverly Schwinn


----------



## jammer (Jul 31, 2022)

Very Kool


----------



## 60sstuff (Aug 1, 2022)

Here is the frontal view, complete with stains and showing it belonged to Ken in a size 42.


----------

